# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  National Geographic posted their maps online for magazine subscribers

## Rochnan

I'll let their own title do the talking:

*Discover Fascinating Vintage Maps From National Geographic's Archives*
More than 6,000 maps from the magazine's 130-year-long history have been digitally compiled for the first time.

Now the caveat is that the map archive is available for their subscribers, but they post on Instagram and Facebook as well!

So check it out, and I hope you'll be inspired  :Smile:

----------

